# where to stay in Toronto and Niagara



## TravelerMel (Apr 16, 2012)

We're traveling to the Toronto and Niagara area this summer. Can't find a time share!!! Any locals can recommend where to stay (prefer Hilton chain if in a hotel...) in or around Toronto? We're going to BlueJays game, Hockey Hall of Fame, and are open to any other suggestions! Thanks for help!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2012)

Toronto: There's a Hilton and Hilton Garden Inn downtown.
They are both highly ranked on Trip Advisor, a good source of traveller reviews.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g155019-Toronto_Ontario-Hotels.html

My personal preference would be the Fairmont Royal York, a historic, 4 star hotel,
with several package deals and promotions, located across from Union Station.


----------



## dwojo (Apr 16, 2012)

When in the Niagara area there are several good hotels. The Niagara Fallsview casino is very nice. When I used to spend time in Toronto the Delta Chelsea was nice


----------



## triem (Apr 16, 2012)

We stayed at Hilton Hotel & Suites Niagara Falls/Fallsview in Spring Break. Beautiful Hotel and we had great time, but you paid  everything from high speed internet to parking. Valet parking was $25 and self parking was $20


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 16, 2012)

We stayed at Holiday Inn on the Canadian side last summer.  It was standard.  However, the location was great, free parking, Internet, etc.  and we were able to get a great rate.  I was very happy there.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 16, 2012)

We enjoyed our stay at the Niagara Falls Hilton on the Canadian side. The view of the American Falls was great (see below), but the Canadian Falls were partially blocked by the casino.


----------



## dbmarch (Apr 16, 2012)

I have done the groupon getaways in niagara a few times. They have been close to casino.  Different ones are available so check them out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2012)

artringwald said:


> We enjoyed our stay at the Niagara Falls Hilton on the Canadian side. The view of the American Falls was great (see below), but the Canadian Falls were partially blocked by the casino.



Not sure that it was the casino that was blocking the view of the horseshoe falls. I thought the casino was north of the American falls on the Canadian side. Your photo appears to have been taken from a building south of the American falls thus the casino wouldn't have been between you and the Canadian falls. I think it may have been the Sheraton that was blocking the view?


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Niagara on the Lake*

Any recommendations for places to stay at Niagara on the Lake?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 18, 2012)

*Jordan, Ontario*



riverdees05 said:


> Any recommendations for places to stay at Niagara on the Lake?



If you don't need to be in NOTL, try Inn on the Twenty in Jordan, Ontario.  Jordan is closer to many of the Niagara Escarpment wineries than NOTL.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 18, 2012)

*Doubletree Fallsview Boulevard*

When we are in Niagara Falls we stay at the Doubletree on Fallsview Blvd.  It's back away from the Falls and closer to Lundy's Lane.  It's a 10 minute walk to the Greg Frewin Theatre for the Las Vegas style magic show or concerts and a 5 minute walk to the Skylon Tower.  A 20 minute walk to Casino Niagara and it's far enough away from the irritating Clifton Hill so you can't hear the street loudspeakers from the House of Frankenstein.  Oh, and there's an LCBO at the end of Fallsview Blvd. for all your adult beverage needs.

To avoid tourist trap dining (e.g. $25 breakfasts), try the Falls Manor Restaurant on Lundy's Lane.  It's about a five minute drive from the Doubletree.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 18, 2012)

Travelzoo has a deal on Delta Chelsea in Toronto for as low as $89 weekend and $109 weekdays on certain dates.

http://www.travelzoo.com/ca/hotels/...1221146/?utm_source=top20_ca&utm_medium=email


----------



## DianeG (Apr 19, 2012)

*Groupon*

The Courtyard Marriott is currently on offer for $89 and $99 (King wirh jacuzzi).

I can personally recommend the Hilton Garden Inn, which is very well placed on the edges of Niagara-on-the-Lake - easy access to the wineries and to the Falls.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 27, 2012)

I personally like Embassy Suites when traveling with children.  Love the extra room and additional space. 

However, because we are staying on points, we're staying at the Sheraton Fallsview.


----------

